# What the hell is this tool?



## KennyPete (May 6, 2016)

I found this in a barn on my property. Anyone know what it is? 

Its made of metal, has chisel pointed pieces in it, held in by a tapered pin at the bottom (and 40 years of dirt and rust). Looks like there was a handle on it at one point in time.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 7, 2016)

Melee weapon?

Maybe someone was tired of bashing their fingers when marking a bunch of holes to drill in a line on a split rail fence post.

Inspiration for a new country song?


Is that a lag bolt being used as a "retentioner screw"?


----------



## Westboastfaller (May 7, 2016)

I poor man's axe? A meat tenderizer? IDK. Interesting.


----------



## lone wolf (May 7, 2016)

Pigslayer.


----------



## Creeker (May 7, 2016)

Some sort of reciprocating mower blade.


----------



## IyaMan (May 7, 2016)

Looks like it belongs in the drawer labeled for tridents on the top right.


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 7, 2016)

Were there any signs of some type of work or other activities in the barn or in the surrounding areas?
Might be a clue in something else that it could fit into and be swing or dragged.

I've never heated with coal, only read a bit about coke furnaces and clinkers in a coal fire.
Would this be of any use for busting up clinkers or cinder chunks for any reason?


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 7, 2016)

Maybe a stone cutting tool / axe. Here's something similar.


----------



## KennyPete (May 7, 2016)

LegDeLimber said:


> Were there any signs of some type of work or other activities in the barn or in the surrounding areas?
> Might be a clue in something else that it could fit into and be swing or dragged.
> 
> I've never heated with coal, only read a bit about coke furnaces and clinkers in a coal fire.
> Would this be of any use for busting up clinkers or cinder chunks for any reason?





Yesterday I asked an old farmer that lives near me and he thought it was a coal furnace raker of some sort.

Still no definite answer.






IyaMan said:


> Looks like it belongs in the drawer labeled for tridents on the top right.



Lmfao! That one is clearly for tridents. This belongs in the melee weapon (hammer) drawer on the bottom.


----------

